# Coiling advice



## Viper_SA (29/3/15)

Hi all, been chatting to a very helpful member via PM on and off and the following are copy-pastes of some of the discussions. I would like as much, and varied inputs as I can get. Will do further "research" via Google too, lol. 

His message: 1. Coil diameter is important. I think it must be matched to the power you are using. The bigger the diameter, the more wick it can take and more power. Also i find the smaller the diameter, the crisper the vape. I would say start at 2mm. Then change to 1.5mm and then 2.5mm to taste

2. Pick the wire gauge to get the resistance you are aiming for. Go for 6, 7 or 8 wraps on a coil. 7 wraps at 2mm Diameter with 28g will give 1 ohm. If you need say 0.7 ohms for the a hotter vape, dont make say 5 wraps with 28 gauge. Rather use 26 gauge (thicker wire) and stick to 7 wraps. You get the idea. I would say you should have 28g and 26g to start out.

3. The lower the ohms, the hotter the vape and the more power it can take. On a mechanical device, the ohms of the coil determines the power you vape at. Using ohms law, P=Vsquared over R. So if the battery is 4 volts and the ohms is 1 ohm, the power is 16 Watts. If the ohms is 0.5 ohms, the power is double at 32 Watts. If you on a regulated you can play around with the power, but in my view there is still an optimal coil for a particular power range even on a regulated. I would say start at 1 ohms for a decent and good vape (many of my Reo coils are at 1ohm). Then take it down slowly to 0.8 and 0.6 or 0.5. Just check. What your mod or battery can take. Dont go below 0.5 ohms and you should generally be quite safe. If you on a mechanical make sure you have good batteries. Check with the forum if you are not sure. My lowest coil on my Reo is 0.5 ohms but my best flavr for tobaccoes is at about 0.7 ohms. Below that it gets too hot and noisy and is unpleasant. I am a vaper not a cloud blower.

Remember when coils are connected in parallel (as in any dual coil dripper) the final resistance is half the resistance of each identical coil. When making dual coils you need to try make the coils as identical as possible so they heat up at the same time when connected.

4. As i said above, try keep to 6 to 8 wraps per coil. Lower than 6 is not enough for good vaporisation. (Not enough coils touching the wick). More than 8 wraps generally leads to a coil that is too large. So start off with 6 to 8 wraps.

My last questions: When you say "crisper" vape, do you mean more TH or flavour? I experimented yesterday with the kanger subtank mini on 3mm coils. One at 0.8ohm and the other at 1.0ohm. The 1ohm is way too harsh and makes me cough every time I lung hit. Seems like too much vapour from my old smoker's lungs. The 0.8ohm is better, funnily enough..... 26G wire used, about 7 wraps each, but obviously not identical 

On 28G, 0.5-0.6 ohm at 2.5mm ID they were quite nice, flavour wise anyway. Wanted a little warmer vape, but if I upped the power it tasted a bit chemical... and burned my throat a little. I'm actually looking for a nice warmish-medium-warmish vape,, with a nice full feel to it. A little more on the dense side of the vapour (very relaxing to watch those thick dense clouds roll out one's mouth), but still with good flavour. I did notice that the Sir Vape No2 juice tasted great in the nAM, but not so great in the subtank or either the Plume Veil or Marquis, but I think that is juice related.

Currently my go-to mods are the D16's for the mAN, and the istick 30W and 50W for subtanks and drippers. Would it be advisable to go the Reo route so early in my vape career? Seems like a lot of money, especially when counting the BF conversions that need to be done to my attys.

Looking forward to replies


----------



## Andre (29/3/15)

Just for general information, especially for newer members:

PMs are always CONFIDENTIAL and may not be made public without the consent of all concerned.

Of course, @Viper_SA, sure you are not guilty. Just an opportune post for the reminder

Btw, the advice seems sound to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/15)

Thanks @Andre, tried to make sure that there were no name s in the pastes of the PM's... Sorry if I transgressed..... Figured it wasn't personal and it was very detailed, so some other noobs might also like the read....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/15)

Just did this http://www.ecigssa.co.za/parallel-coil-sub-ohm-on-the-lemo-warning-image-heavy.t7862/ on my Kanger subtank mini.... 2mm ID micro-para-coil. 28G Kanthal, 4 wraps, coming to 0.4 ohm final resistance. Very very nice.....

Vape not too warm, pretty dense, a lot of flavour.... Me likey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/3/15)

Ohm and started off at 25W, went to 30W and.... BANG! Perfect!
Nice and slow 2-3 second hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/15)

Great stuff @Viper_SA 

Just a tip:
It helps to make notes on how the vape experience is with each new coil you build. Just write down the coil specs and then a few notes of what you liked and didnt like. Just doing that will make you discover much quicker what works best for you in each device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (29/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Just did this http://www.ecigssa.co.za/parallel-coil-sub-ohm-on-the-lemo-warning-image-heavy.t7862/ on my Kanger subtank mini.... 2mm ID micro-para-coil. 28G Kanthal, 4 wraps, coming to 0.4 ohm final resistance. Very very nice.....
> 
> Vape not too warm, pretty dense, a lot of flavour.... Me likey



Glad you liked it 
Para coils work really well on single coil devices...or when you've only got higher guage wire 

I haven't tried one in the SubTank Mini yet...now I think I will


----------

